# Please help, I've lost my DWA tools.



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

After leaving my handling tools on a bus, I now cannot find a kit which is good enough.

The one I had was simular to the one the RSPCA carry about. It came in a bag simular to that of a snooker cue, and contained a variety of hooks, pinning tool, tweezers/tongs, and a gentle giant-style grabby thing.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a replacement?

Please note, the tools must be of good quality, as they will be used for DWA's.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you contacted the bus company to see if its been handed in


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Welsh dragon said:


> Have you contacted the bus company to see if its been handed in


 
Yup. As it happens, my brother was the driver. I text him soon as I noticed I'd left it, but it was already gone. He's informed his supervisor, but the chances of it turning up are very slim.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Yup. As it happens, my brother was the driver. I text him soon as I noticed I'd left it, but it was already gone. He's informed his supervisor, but the chances of it turning up are very slim.


 Dont they have CCTV on buses nowadays? maybe ask the bus company to reveiw it around the time you left/was on the buss?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

would have been a bugger if you had left a bag of critters on the bus!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Dont they have CCTV on buses nowadays? maybe ask the bus company to reveiw it around the time you left/was on the buss?


Already asked. They said they'll have look, but I have to report them stolen first (which I've done). Even if they see them being taken away, I doubt I'll get them back anyways.

I use them daily, so waiting for their unlikely return isn't really an option. I do have some back-up equipment, but the ones I've lost were far better, and came in a cool, easy to carry bag.


----------



## craig griffin (Nov 2, 2010)

HI

try this place -http://snakeprofessional.com/

guys name is Clem and he is ace guy!


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

. . .then get a car ; )


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Still can't find the set I'm after. I'll be talking to the RSPCA later, as I've seen their 'officers' with the same (or very simular) set. 

If I cant find the set by end of this weekend, I'll have to settle for what I can get off ebay - I looked on snakeprofessional.com but the same products are cheaper on ebay.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
try snakeprofessional there a uk based company that sell very high quality snake handling tool's at good prices.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> try snakeprofessional there a uk based company that sell very high quality snake handling tool's at good prices.


I've been on that site, and they only sell equipment seperatly. The same equipment is for sale on ebay, but a little cheaper. 

Maybe I'm being a bit picky, but the set I had was perfect. Different size hooks, grabby sticks, tongs, and pinning tools. There was even a place I could put my probing kit, a pinkie pusher, and a few other bits and bobs. 

Almost all my equipment was in the bag, so it's going to cost quite a bit to replace it all. I've drafted out a letter to the local newspaper, informing them I'm happy to offer a reward for it's return.


----------

